# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Five Harmful UN Treaties

## Trinnity

*I wrote this last fall and it's still a major problem you need to know about...*



*
Obama is planning to ratify five treaties that give away our  sovereignty to UN groups. They will give the UN authority over the US,  our property rights, and our money.*

*ONE* *The Law of the Sea Treaty* 

This has already been signed, and Obama was going to have Richard Lugar  (who was just defeated) help him get it ratified. That's right, a RINO  repuplican was going to help Obama give away our sovereignty. This  treaty forces us to give the UN half of our royalties from offshore  drilling. Then the UN would give that money to whomever they see fit. We  would get one vote out of 160 as to where the money goes. And we'd have  to give our (offshore) drilling technology to any nation that wants it -  free.

*TWO* *Outer Space Code of Conduct*

Using the excuse that we can't let space junk build up in space...the EU  has persuaded (bet that wasn't hard) Hilary Clinton to negotiate a   code of conduct. That code would ban anything that might generate any  debris in outer space (littering).
Here's the real deal....to prevent the US from placing anti-missile  missiles on platforms in space. That leaves us defenseless from missile  attacks by N Korea, Iran, China or whomever. Lefties of all types had a  hissy when Bush opted out of the ABM treaty banning weapons of defense.  Now they're trying to get it back in under a phony-baloney "code of  conduct" to prevent _littering._

*THREE* *International Criminal Court* 

Hilary Clinton has reversed Bush's policy and has been negotiating over  U.S. participation in an international court. Euro-leftists who are  sponsoring the court are trying to craft a new "crime of aggression";   basically going to war without the approval of the UN. If we go along  with that, our president and Cabinet officials can be arrested and  prosecuted _criminally_ for going to war without U.N. approval.  The court could even prosecute our Generals, soldiers or whomever they  say was involved at their SOLE DISCRETION. Why does Hilary want to trust  the UN to have real power over our president and our military??? Does  she trust them? I don't. Do you?

*FOUR* *Rights of the Child*

A fourteen member court will be set up for this one. The draft for the  treaty dictates that wealthy nations will be obligated to provide monies  for housing, clothing, shoes, food, and schooling for kids in poor  countries. This would dictate how much foreign aid we'd be obligated for  - whether we could afford it or not - regardless of our struggling  economy, our debt or whatever. And WE would have NO say in it.  Euro-lefties are already using this in England to stop welfare cuts that  England cannot afford to maintain...imagine that...Europe is dictating  welfare obligations in England.

*FIVE* *Small-arms control* 

Hilary is about to start negotiating on a global ban on the export of  small arms. It would only apply to private citizens - so far - but most  small-arms deals come from governments, specifically the US, Israel,   China, and Russia. The treaty would enforce the requirement that each  nation implement measures to STOP the exportation of small arms. It can  easily be used to force a national registration of all guns AND ammo.

Liberals and lefties of all types may applaud this, but it's giving up  PERMANENTLY large portions of our sovereignty, money, and property  rights. It will function as an amendment to our Constitution.

What can we do to stop this? Tell everyone !!! Call your legislators. This is NOT a small matter.
**********************************************

See the "small arms treaty"? Word to the wise.....he's setting us up. He wants us under UN control. He's got his eye on UN Secretary General down the road and working now to get us ready for ceding our sovereignty to the UN. For godssake people, wake up and smell the coffee.

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2014),DonGlock26 (02-07-2014),donttread (05-23-2022),Perianne (02-07-2014),Rickity Plumber (04-28-2019),Swedgin (06-09-2022)

----------


## The XL

What?  You don't like the New World Order and Global government?  Because Obama is just a puppet, this agenda will be pushed forward unless we elect someone not bought by bankers and other special interests.

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2014),garyo (01-18-2013),michaelr (05-16-2014)

----------


## garyo

I agree, we are morphing into the new world order inch by inch.

----------

Big Dummy (04-27-2019),michaelr (05-16-2014)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Welcome to the New World Order. Want some cake?

----------


## patrickt

The U.N. is a waste of time and we should resign our membership. Let the corrupt bastards find someone else t fight their wars and someone else to pay their bills. Resign and remove them from New York and require they take their spies with them.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-19-2013),Trinnity (01-19-2013),Victory (05-16-2014)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> The U.N. is a waste of time and we should resign our membership. Let the corrupt bastards find someone else t fight their wars and someone else to pay their bills. Resign and remove them from New York and require they take their spies with them.


That's laughable.  You won't find a politician of any calibre or party that will honestly make effort to leave the UN.  Suck it up, old chap.  You're along for the ride.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's laughable.  You won't find a politician of any calibre or party that will honestly make effort to leave the UN.  Suck it up, old chap.  You're along for the ride.


He's right, though. I'm not opposed to a U.N.-style organization, but the U.N. is NOT serving its purpose. It needs to either seriously reform itself, or every nation ought to back out and either form a new, fresh one or just not join another.

----------


## Trinnity

> That's laughable.  You won't find a politician of any calibre or party that will honestly make effort to leave the UN.  Suck it up, old chap.  You're along for the ride.


You're right. But I wish we'd leave the UN. World govt is not a good idea. @Paperback Writer, you want Obama ruling your existence if he is able to finagle UN Sec. Gen. ?  Do you want a one world govt? I doubt you do.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> You're right. But I wish we'd leave the UN. World govt is not a good idea. @Paperback Writer, you want Obama ruling your existence if he is able to finagle UN Sec. Gen. ?  Do you want a one world govt? I doubt you do.


Absolutely not.  I'm trending towards the Scooby Gang's perspective.  Could be brainwashing though.  Think I should resist?

----------


## Trinnity

You'll have to explain that, luv.

----------


## patrickt

> That's laughable.  You won't find a politician of any calibre or party that will honestly make effort to leave the UN.  Suck it up, old chap.  You're along for the ride.


That's laughable, Paperback. You used politician and honestly in the same sentence. If you'll read my post I didn't say we would. I said we should. I stand by that.

Name something positive, other than employing pedophiles, that the U.N. has done or is likely to do? The "safe havens" that they then allowed to turn into killing fields was a high point. Using UN observation posts as safe staging areas for Palestinians is good, too.

----------


## Trinnity

Our sovereignty is being systematically eroded. Obama intends to undermine and weaken this country, bring it under the control of the UN and become UN sec general. He wants to rule the world.

Will we ever be rid of him and his dangerous intentions?

----------


## Trinnity

Time to bump this thread....the info is important. Tell everyone.

----------

countryboy (06-08-2013),Rudy2D (11-12-2013)

----------


## Network

What is the UN other than a western global think tank, trying so hard to establish legitimacy in the world.  

Their problem is that no one buys it.  Well done people.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Time to bump this thread....the info is important. Tell everyone.


Thanks for bumping this Trin, actually this is MUCH more sinister than just undermining US souvereignty. 


ONE The Law of the Sea Treaty 

Yes this is plain theft and the money goes to the cartel that controls this part of the UN. 


TWO Outer Space Code of Conduct 

A move to get others (China?) to install space missles before we can, after certifying them faster than us. 


THREE International Criminal Court 

That's it for all independence and freedom movements from now on.  At least Robin Hood was not prosecuted by the whole world and wasn't watched by a satellite.  Now he wouldn't last a day after this is signed. 


FOUR Rights of the Child

Rights of a child -> rights of a future illegal immigrant -> rights of your tax dollars to them -> your right to go to jail if you don't pay for it. 


FIVE Small-arms control 

As if THREE wasn't enough, now you will have to give up your guns.  Federal superseeds state, and UN superseeds federal.  Hooray. 


My fellow Americans, I suggest we start quickly learning Spanish now, that the liberals are now dispersing us to the global international communist controllers of the world, for their profits, hidden or not.

----------


## Trinnity

Our Liberty and sovereignty is being attacked and undermined on so many fronts, we can't even be aware of them all. It's bad; really bad.

----------


## Trinnity

Here are some links that give more info on these treaties:

The 5 Treaties That Could Restrict U.S. Sovereignty
UN site, links to all treaties
UN site, overview of all treaties

FEULNER: Sink the Law of the Sea Treaty
United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea of 10 December 1982
Obama’s 'Law of the Sea' Treaty Spreads the Wealth Around
The United Nations Law of the Sea Treaty Information Center
Morning Bell: The Danger of Article 82 and Obama’s Latest Treaty

International Code of Conduct for Outer Space Activities
Treaty on Principles Governing the Activities of States in the Exploration and Use of Outer Space, Including the Moon and Other Celestial Bodies
Pentagon Tentatively Endorses Code of Conduct in Space
International Code of Conduct for Outer Space Activities

What is the International Criminal Court?
About the Court
U.S. WITHDRAWS FROM INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL COURT TREATY(under Bush in 2002)
The International Criminal Court vs. the American People
International Courts and Tribunals

Boxer Seeks to Ratify U.N. Treaty That May Erode U.S. Rights
United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child, (UNCRC)
Convention on the Rights of the Child
Pennsylvania Legislators Fight United Nations Effort to Strip Parental Rights
United Nations Child Rights Treaty
Obama Administration Seeks To Join U.N. Rights Of The Child Convention
20 THINGS YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT THE UN CONVENTION ON THE RIGHTS OF THE CHILD

United Nations Small Arms Treaty
U.N. Agreement Should Have All Gun Owners Up In Arms
United Nations Prepares to Finalize its Arms Trade Treaty
Arms Trade Treaty
Amendment to restrict funds for a UN arms trade treaty passes

----------


## Trinnity

<bump>

----------


## kilgram

I don't see problems in any treaty.

By the way, the treaties are constantly ignored. So you don't have to worry. Your government will do anything to ignore them, and the ONU is of USA, with its special privileges.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

You seem to be forgetting that powerful states and their political elite are virtually immune to UN regulations. Where are the ICC arrest warrants for Kissinger, Bush and Obama again?

----------

lostbeyond (08-16-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

sorry bastard.


Via FoxNews:
Secretary of State John Kerry on Wednesday signed a controversial U.N. treaty on arms regulation, riling U.S. lawmakers who vow the Senate will not ratify the agreement.
In advance of the signing, a State Department official said the treaty would reduce the risk that international transfers of conventional arms will be used to carry out the worlds worst crimes, while protecting gun rights.
The treaty builds on decades of cooperative efforts to stem the international, illegal, and illicit trade in conventional weapons that benefits terrorists and rogue agents, the official said.
U.S. lawmakers, though, have long claimed the treaty could lead to new gun control measures. They note the U.S. Senate has final say on whether to approve the agreement.
Keep reading

----------


## JustPassinThru

The Senate is going to have to decide - if they're part of the International Left; or if they're Americans.

And then they are going to have to live with their decision and its repercussions.

And then WE will have a decision to make.  My view is that state secession is the best non-violent way out; a way of exiting Washington's control the Leftist dominance, while still preserving civil order locally.  But we are going to have to get our minds right on this - and soon.

----------

Canadianeye (09-25-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

Since this was signed, they will have to decide to ratify it. With 2014 mid-terms and a majority of Americans pissed, I see them kicking the can down until 2015 Congress -OR- voting it down. Because this will become a huge pin item in re-election campaigns, I think Reid will save his skin and vote against ratification of the treaty, thus ending the issue.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Since this was signed, they will have to decide to ratify it. With 2014 mid-terms and a majority of Americans pissed, I see them kicking the can down until 2015 Congress -OR- voting it down. Because this will become a huge pin item in re-election campaigns, I think Reid will save his skin and vote against ratification of the treaty, thus ending the issue.


Reid gets very high ratings from the NRA. That's why he beat down his last conservative female opponent.    dammit.

----------


## Trinnity

We had TWO YEARS notice that this was coming. It's a battle we have to wage. We cannot let it stand.
The Small Arms Treaty isn't the only assault on our sovereignty and liberty.

*Five Harmful UN Treaties*

----------


## Trinnity

> *I wrote this last fall and it's still a major problem you need to know about...*
> 
> *obama is planning to ratify five treaties that give away our  sovereignty to un groups. They will give the un authority over the us,  our property rights, and our money.*
> 
> *one* *the law of the sea treaty* 
> 
> this has already been signed, and obama was going to have richard lugar  (who was just defeated) help him get it ratified. That's right, a rino  repuplican was going to help obama give away our sovereignty. This  treaty forces us to give the un half of our royalties from offshore  drilling. Then the un would give that money to whomever they see fit. We  would get one vote out of 160 as to where the money goes. And we'd have  to give our (offshore) drilling technology to any nation that wants it -  free.
> 
> *two* *outer space code of conduct*
> ...


fyi~

----------


## FuzzyGold

*#five*



> Secretary of State John Kerry signed the U.N. Arms Trade Treaty  Wednesday, joining 89 other countries in support of an international  solution to the proliferation of guns and other deadly weapons, but  flying in the face of many U.S. senators and gun rights groups such as  the National Rifle Association.


http://america.aljazeera.com/article...advocates.html

----------

Trinnity (09-25-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> *#five*
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/article...advocates.html


*Thread: Kerry signs UN 'Treaty on Arms' agreeement*

----------


## JustPassinThru

The UN...is obscene.

Because it's provably without Redeeming Social Value.

So, can we burn it?  Like they used to burn _Tropic of Cancer_ and _Lady Chatterly's Lover_?

Or at least, keep it out of the country.

----------


## Trinnity

Now what? Will this get ratified? How's is gonna work?

----------


## JustPassinThru

We have no direct input.  And every time an election rolls around, the same senile Dumbo-Crat dinosaurs get re-elected.  Legitimately or otherwise.

What are we supposed to DO?

(That's rhetorical.  I have some ideas.  So, probably, do you - even though they're non-violent, at least initially, they'd have the NSA, HSA, FBI, DoJ, and the rest of the alphabet-soup _ton-tons macoute_ knocking on my door tomorrow.  I don't want my computer seized - I can't afford a new one.)

----------


## Trinnity

*<<threads merged>>*

----------


## JustPassinThru

The Senate - alone - ratifies treaties.

And Lord Barack of Obama will probably put his *X* on it - if Valerie Jarrett and Georg Soros tell him to.

I believe the Senate needs a 60-vote supermajority to ratify a treaty - which means the RINOs are gonna be playing Drama Queen for a few weeks...

----------


## Anders Hoveland

Progressives seem to have this dream of a one-world government. I don't think that's a good thing.

I suspect their strategy is to first take over all the Western countries (the countries traditionally inhabited by people of European ethnicity), and then after consolidating this tremendous military and economic control, merge with communist China and force the rest of the world into a union. There will be no one left with the capability to oppose them. That's why they hate the United States and Putin so much.

----------

lostbeyond (09-27-2013),Trinnity (09-27-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Progressives seem to have this dream of a one-world government. I don't think that's a good thing.
> 
> I suspect their strategy is to first take over all the Western countries (the countries traditionally inhabited by people of European ethnicity), and then after consolidating this tremendous military and economic control, merge with communist China and force the rest of the world into a union. There will be no one left with the capability to oppose them. That's why they hate the United States and Putin so much.


It's completely unworkable.

Look - we're having problems now with just our little slice of the world being micromanaged from Washingtoon.  All the responsiveness and flexibility of local government, vanish when a huge bureaucracy 3000 miles removed, insulated by hundreds of bureaucrats.  It causes friction; problems; poor judgment; a mentality of the Iron Fist...and finally, totalitarianism.

Imagine that being done ALL OVER THE WORLD, from ONE LOCATION...probably staffed by political strongmen with no roots or even understanding of American customs or representative republican government...very soon, three-quarters of the world would be uprising.

It won't work.  Although it can sure get a lot of people killed in the attempt.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Time to bump this thread....the info is important. Tell everyone.


http://www.jbs.org/issues-pages/get-us-out

----------


## Trinnity

The UN hasn't benefited us in the least.

----------

The XL (11-13-2013),Victory (05-16-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

> The UN hasn't benefited us in the least.


It benefits the stupid french punks and their british and russian bitches.

----------


## Trinnity

Remember this thread? Kerry signed the small arms treaty.

----------


## Perianne

> Remember this thread? Kerry signed the small arms treaty.


Doesn't it have to be approved by Congress for it to be official?

----------


## Coolwalker

*Disband the UN now!*

----------


## michaelr

> I agree, we are morphing into the new world order inch by inch.


No. The NWO has been built around us. It took some doing, but this ain't America, this ain't anywhere anymore.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Let's say that all of these 'treaties' (actually agreements) get passed.   Who will be left to enforce them?  And...more importantly...who will benefit from them.

Follow the money.

----------


## patrickt

> That's laughable.  You won't find a politician of any calibre or party that will honestly make effort to leave the UN.  Suck it up, old chap.  You're along for the ride.


Great advice, Paperback. You probably tell rape victims to relax and enjoy it.

----------


## DeadEye

The collectivist will not stop until their is a new world order something aiken to 1984.

----------


## lostbeyond

> *Disband the UN now!*


The UN is easily the tyranny of places that call themselves national majorities over places that don't.  Abkhazia, Transylvania, Krimea, Serbia's Kosovo province, ... .  And the evidence for this can be seen in all the non-recognized nations, such as e.g. Northern Cyprus or Dar Fur.  The UN is the con with the biggest gun.

----------

DeadEye (05-17-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

The UN is a vessel of malice.

----------

DeadEye (05-17-2014),lostbeyond (05-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Unless people accept what the collectivist are doing, it is illegal to give away a nations sovereignty. It's not theirs to give. and anyone who signs off on such things need to be arrested for treason and once found guilty, executed.

----------


## Trinnity

If only.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Unless people accept what the collectivist are doing, it is illegal to give away a nations sovereignty. It's not theirs to give. and anyone who signs off on such things need to be arrested for treason and once found guilty, executed.


A national minority would have it in its interest to sign away the sovereignty of its host nation.

----------


## Trinnity

This newest "climate treaty" is just one more act of submission to the UN.

----------

Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## lostbeyond

Is the UN in support or against the support of Israel?

If the UN is for Israel, then I am double against the UN.

----------


## Trinnity

> *I wrote this last fall and it's still a major problem you need to know about...*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Obama is planning to ratify five treaties that give away our  sovereignty to UN groups. They will give the UN authority over the US,  our property rights, and our money.*
> 
> *ONE* *The Law of the Sea Treaty* 
> 
> ...


*I don't forget a damn thing. Trump just removed us from that small arms treaty.


/WINNING

*

----------

Brat (04-27-2019),MedicineBow (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-26-2019),Rickity Plumber (04-28-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> *I don't forget a damn thing. Trump just removed us from that small arms treaty.
> 
> 
> /WINNING
> 
> *


Nice 'bump' of an old thread that shows you do have a memory, have a clue, and that we are winning.

Thanks!

----------

Brat (04-27-2019),MedicineBow (04-28-2019),Rickity Plumber (04-28-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

This. Obama. Clintons. This is why we elected Trump. He's the only president I can remember that kept a promise. For my entire working life, things got worse and worse because of democrat meddling. Our earning power went downhill from my first job onward. Finally a president who cares about us and proves it. But in the last 10 years the dems   ruined health insurance. So now it's too late for me. My knees and  feet are shot now from being on my feet with every job I ever had. 

I'm in my late 50s. My whole generation was left behind and it's too late for us to start over. We did ok in  spite of the govt, but we'd have been so much better off if the govt had kept it's hand out of my pocket.. We never had a chance because the noms were always picked  by the elite, even when R's were in, they went along with the      wishes of the permanent bureaucracy. The democrats always ruled, even during Reagan. The Democrats are vampires and now they're communist vampires

/end rant

Thanks to Trump, we have another win.

I'm a 

PROUD DEPLORABLE.

----------

Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

*President Trump Withdraws U.S. From UN Arms Trade Treaty
*OAN Newsroom
UPDATED 1:18 PM PT – Friday, April 26, 2019


President Trump announced America’s withdrawal from a UN arms treaty, during his visit to the annual National Rifle Association (NRA) convention. While speaking in Indianapolis Friday, the president said he was proud to announce another step taken by his administration to protect the Second Amendment. *The United National Arms Trade Treaty was signed in 2013 by former President Obama*, and aimed to regulate conventional arms trade. President Trump noted the treaty still hadn’t been ratified, sending a message to the Senate to end the ratification process.
https://www.oann.com/president-trump...-trade-treaty/

*Note the start date on this thread...*
This president has earned my trust. I look forward to voting for him again.

----------

Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

*NSSF Praises President Trumps Rejection of UN Arms Trade Tready*BY TTAG CONTRIBUTOR |
APR 27, 2019 |


President Donald Trump at the National Rifle Association Institute for Legislative Action Leadership Forum in Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis, Friday, April 26, 2019. (AP Photo/Michael Conroy)

NEWTOWN, Conn.  The National Shooting Sports Foundation® (NSSF®), the firearms industry trade association, praised President Donald Trumps rejection of the United Nations Arms Trade Treaty that was signed by the Obama Administration, but was never ratified. President Trump delivered the announcement at the NRA Annual Meeting in Indianapolis, Friday, April 26, noting, Were taking our signature back. The U.N. will soon receive notice that we are rejecting this treaty.

President Trumps rejection of this ill-advised treaty is a win for the American people and a win for Americas firearms and ammunition industry said Lawrence G. Keane, NSSF Senior Vice President and General Counsel. President Trump, today, reasserted American sovereignty of our inherent rights. This demonstrates again that this administration continues to deliver on the promise to protect Second Amendment rights and value the contributions of the firearms industry to our freedoms and economy.


The U.N Arms Trade Treaty was signed by Secretary of State John Kerry in 2013 and sent to the U.S. Senate for ratification but was never taken up for a vote. The treaty was intended to control the international trade in firearms under the guise of protecting human rights. The National Shooting Sports Foundation strongly opposed the treaty as it would have exposed the firearms and ammunition industry to a confusing web of international regulations that would not have contributed to curbing illegal arms trafficking, protecting human rights or guaranteeing the rights of United States citizens.

International arms sales remain highly regulated by U.S. law and this action has no effect upon these stringent export controls.


 @Trinnity undoing the globalists BS obozo signed up for once again. Winning!

----------

Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Promises kept

----------

Big Dummy (04-27-2019),Brat (04-27-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

*President Trump to Withdraw US Signature from UN Arms Trade Treaty*thebesig | April 27, 2019	|



Official portrait of President Donald J. Trump, Friday, October 6, 2017. (Official White House photo by Shealah Craighead)
President Trump plans to remove the US’s signature from the UN Arms Trade Treaty. The last president caused our signature to end up on the treaty. However, the Senate was not able to ratify it. Plenty of resistance from the Republicans.

Next up, the President is requesting that the Senate end the ratification process. From Fox News:

“Under my administration we will never surrender American sovereignty to anyone, we will never allow foreign bureaucrats to trample on your Second Amendment freedom and that is why my administration will never ratify the U.N. trade treaty,” Trump told an audience at the National Rifle Association’s annual meeting in Indianapolis.

“I am officially announcing today that the United States will be revoking the effect of America’s signature from this badly misguided treaty, we’re taking our signature back,” he said.

Former President Barack Obama signed the treaty in 2013 and sent the treaty to the Senate for ratification. Onstage Friday, Trump signed a notice to the Senate asking it to stop the ratification process and return the treaty to the White House, “where I will dispose of it.”
The NRA argued that the call for a national record keeping, and for the sharing of this record internationally, would allow the world to “butt in” on an issue that should be decided by Americans.

You can read more here.

----------

Brat (04-27-2019),Kodiak (04-27-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

He got us out of the Iran deal, the climate deal, and working on replacing NAFTA.

Yes. I am never tired of the winning. Let's help him get reelected. I want to help.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I'm not commenting, at this conjecture, for a reason.

It ALL depends on how badly the Alinskyites gum up the election.  And it is going to be BAD.

And it's a damned shame that SO much is riding on this one.  The Presidency was intended to be a colorless administrative post - and it was never expected that an antiamerican faction would grow SO large as to install a "Socialist," Marxist, Anarchist or Open-Borders kook (which covers all of the Ds) into the office and a Congressional majority.

----------

Big Dummy (04-28-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I'm not commenting, at this conjecture, for a reason.
> 
> It ALL depends on how badly the Alinskyites gum up the election.  And it is going to be BAD.
> 
> And it's a damned shame that SO much is riding on this one.  The Presidency was intended to be a colorless administrative post - and it was never expected that an antiamerican faction would grow SO large as to install a "Socialist," Marxist, Anarchist or Open-Borders kook (which covers all of the Ds) into the office and a Congressional majority.


There was a day when we were all united. Those days are gone. Insane is now the new normal. There are so many special interests that only these insane people need, we are divided.  We the United under the armed, White , and Blue are at odds with them all.

----------


## Trinnity

> *President Trump Withdraws U.S. From UN Arms Trade Treaty
> *OAN Newsroom
> UPDATED 1:18 PM PT – Friday, April 26, 2019
> 
> 
> President Trump announced America’s withdrawal from a UN arms treaty, during his visit to the annual National Rifle Association (NRA) convention. While speaking in Indianapolis Friday, the president said he was proud to announce another step taken by his administration to protect the Second Amendment. *The United National Arms Trade Treaty was signed in 2013 by former President Obama*, and aimed to regulate conventional arms trade. President Trump noted the treaty still hadn’t been ratified, sending a message to the Senate to end the ratification process.
> https://www.oann.com/president-trump...-trade-treaty/
> 
> *Note the start date on this thread...*
> This president has earned my trust. I look forward to voting for him again.


And like a bad penny....

*UN Arms Trade Treaty Biden's Next Step*They never stop. Obama is still living in DC. His group "Organizing For America" is big.

----------

Foghorn (06-09-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I posted this in 2012 and 2013. The whole point is to make USA global under the law; specifically under the rule of the UN and International Court. Beware.




> *Obama is planning to ratify five treaties that give away our  sovereignty to UN groups. They will give the UN authority over the US,  our property rights, and our money.*
> 
> *ONE* *The Law of the Sea Treaty* 
> 
> This has already been signed, and Obama was going to have Richard Lugar  (who was just defeated) help him get it ratified. That's right, a RINO  repuplican was going to help Obama give away our sovereignty. This  treaty forces us to give the UN half of our royalties from offshore  drilling. Then the UN would give that money to whomever they see fit. We  would get one vote out of 160 as to where the money goes. And we'd have  to give our (offshore) drilling technology to any nation that wants it -  free.
> 
> *TWO* *Outer Space Code of Conduct*
> 
> Using the excuse that we can't let space junk build up in space...the EU  has persuaded (bet that wasn't hard) Hilary Clinton to negotiate a   code of conduct. That code would ban anything that might generate any  debris in outer space (littering).
> ...


Leftists never take a day off.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/commun...l-arms-treaty/




> The National Association for Gun Rights sounded the alarm on China funding the UN “Small Arms Treaty” in an email released on February 8, 2022. Dudley Brown, the President of the NAGR, authored the email and noted that the “Red Chinese are now the LARGEST funder of the UN ‘Small Arms Treaty’ — radically outspending EVERY other country in the world.”

----------

Foghorn (06-09-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

*As usual, PRESIDENT Trump was on top of this.


President Trump Withdraws U.S. From UN Arms Trade Treaty
April 26, 2019


UN Arms Trade Treaty Biden's Next Step
June, 2021


Communist China is Now the Largest Financial Backer of the UN “Small Arms Treaty”
February, 2022*

----------

Foghorn (06-09-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Patriots Not in Control: After May 22, You Are the Plan  Freedom First Network

How to Stop the Global Pandemic Treaty Now

----------

phoenyx (05-13-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> By making climate change a healthcare issue, they will have the catch-all they need in order to exert control over every aspect of our lives.



The REAL Threat From the Pandemic Treaty That Most Are Completely Ignoring

----------


## Foghorn

This summer almost certainly will be one of world-wide unrest.  It will be extremely sad and depressing yet at the same time present opportunities to spread democracy around the world.

- Last summer's riots in Cuba are sure to be back this summer with more government-forced food shortages.  These riots are opportunity knocking.

- The 2010 Arab Spring had many causes, food shortages among them.  We missed that opportunity to open some doors but we'll get another shot at it this summer.

The list goes on but you get the idea.

The question now is, "How badly with the UN fuck it up?"

----------


## UKSmartypants

> This summer almost certainly will be one of world-wide unrest.  It will be extremely sad and depressing yet at the same time present opportunities to spread democracy around the world.
> 
> - Last summer's riots in Cuba are sure to be back this summer with more government-forced food shortages.  These riots are opportunity knocking.
> 
> - The 2010 Arab Spring had many causes, food shortages among them.  We missed that opportunity to open some doors but we'll get another shot at it this summer.
> 
> The list goes on but you get the idea.
> 
> The question now is, "How badly with the UN fuck it up?"


It hasnt, its all going to plan.  Artificial food and energy shortages to keep us beholdent to the elites.

----------

